# Your Grizzlie roster?!



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Of all the people in the L who's being shipped, shopped or signed who would you bring to memphis. What would be your realistic lineup that Jerry West may actually aprove of it is was possible.

My transactions are as follows:
Sign FA: Larry Hughes
Devean George
Keon Clark or Mike Doleac

Line-up: C: LWright, KClark of MDoleac, Archibald, Clark and Wright interchangle at starting center both athletic and good defensively. Doleac big man in the middle to take up space, decent rebounder and can bang with Shaq.

PF: PGasol, DGooden, they are allwe need at power with Gasol getting lots of minutes and Gooden getting good experience backing him up and getting good minutes banging with Gasol in practice.

SF: SBattier, DGeorge, MDickerson, COwens We would have an abundance of swing players. Almost all can score and Battier and George are good defensively and MikeD is still to be determined. Owens is young and has a very bright future.

SG: SBattier, LHughes, WPerson, MDickerson
Ok now I know we might have too many swing players but with the athleticism of Hughes and being able to take some time at point if needed he would mesh well with the team. Battier we all knwo about and person is a pure shooter. It all depends on MikeD and his health. What will happen with MikeD's health???

PG: JWill, BKnight, EGill, LHughes, this is a good set of point guards with the up pace tempo that all can play and the ability to lead a team(excluding Hughes and Gill they are both to be seen).
JWill can penetrate and shoot and BKnight is a true blue point guard drive and dish, Gill is fast and athletic along with hughes who could give matchup problems when little PG's have to guard him.

What do you think of my team and how would yours differ??


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Great thread 

In all honesty I don't know how much more this team will do. The most I see is a trade to move Swift at the most.

When browsing the roster they are deep at every position especially up front. If they do sign a free-agent it will be a

-Hugh's
-Redd
-Hudson
-George

They definitely wont go big. Let's not forget Swift, Gasol, Wright, Gooden all have to find away to get minutes. Doleac and Clark wont be needed honestly. 

When looking at the other 3 positions. 
Are we happy with Dickerson starting?
In Vancouver he averaged 20 points a game with a high % 

If we sign a George then do we leave Battier on the Bench?
This team is committed to build around him so I doubt it.

The PG spot is covered as Jerry West has said over and over he thinks JWill will be a great NBA player.

There is not much to improve without breaking up the nucleus. However I would like to see a Hughes or Hudson on this team.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*iffy*

I am still a little iffy on MikeD he has skills but I just don't know if he can stay healthy. He has showed flashes of brilliance in the past and thats the MikeD we need. So your right if he's healthy there there is no need for all the swing players but if he is not 100% then I start George at 3 and Battier at 2.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I really hope Dickerson has a good season this year.

If he can average 13 points a game he is doing his job, and worthy of a starting position. Mike is really the only pure shooter the Grizz have with all respect to the others. He shoots at a higher % from deep then any other Grizzly and adds that catch and shoot player that almost every team has.

With Gasol, Gooden and Swift banging down low this year that option of kicking it out to Mike for a mid range jumper or 3 will be lethal. With no dis-respect to Jayson Williams he's not a 3 point shooter. Although he has been getting better his game is suited for driving the lane and kicking it out to a open player,or finding his own shot driving the line.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm not sure 13 will get it done... becuase if we can bring in a Larry Hughes or Devean george I think either of them could avg 13. But only maybe George can even shoot close to MikeD as far as 3's are concerned. And don't forget now our best 3pt shooter is actually coming off the bench(Wes Person). JWill is a drive and dish kinda PG but if he would stop shooting 30-35 footers and stick with the actual 3pt line(24ft) then I think his percentage would go way up to approx 35-37%. He shot in High School and college near 38-40%. I so no reason why that should change now, he just needs to make better decisions on his shot process and I think the other JDub(West) will help him decide which ones to shoot and which ones to either pass or move in on....


----------



## grizzfan (Jun 25, 2002)

*My roster*

Well I personally think that Jerry West is done with all the trades and signings that he wanted to do. At the most he might still get a big guy. Other than that, the lineup would be like this:

PG: J Will / B Knight / E Gill
SG: M Dickerson / G Giricek
SF: S Battier / W Person / C Owen
PF: P Gasol / Drew Gooden / S Swift
C: L Wright / T Mass / R Archibald 

Person may play SG as well based on how well Dickerson recovers. I think this team can easily win 35 games. Lets hope they put on a better show than last season atleast.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y *
> I'm not sure 13 will get it done... becuase if we can bring in a Larry Hughes or Devean george


George has just re-signed with the Lakers.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Hughs has just been signed to the Wiz.

Seems like no more FA the Grizz will go after. Swift deal probably comming that's it tho.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Gordan and Earl*

What do you think of the signing of Gordan Giricek and Earl Watson? At PG we now have JWill,Bknight, EWatson and 2guard is MikeD, Wes Person(plays 3 also), Gordan Giricek....can that Gordan dude shoot(I bet he can he's croatian)!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I like this

PG-Williams
SG-Battier
SF-Gooden
PF-Gasol
C-Wright


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I dont really like Gooden at the 3 yet! I think in a year or two after he gets used to the league MAYBE? Right now I think he's a bonafide 4 and we need to get Stro outta dodge. I liked Stro but in order for us to get better and achieve our goals Stro gotta GO. Also with the signing of Ealr Watson I think JWest has something up his sleeve probably involving Stro and Brevin. Although I'd hate to see Brevin go(he did good last year when JWill was hurt) so long as we get something back that will better the team then GO FOR IT!!!(wonder what that might be???)


----------



## fren (Jul 15, 2002)

*Waiting for something*

I am waiting for something interesting from Jerry. He has signed Earl Watson (Payton´s backup last year), Hughes has signed with the Wizards, and Jerome James has resigned with the Sonics. He has drafted Gooden and Archibald, so, we have the following roster:
PG: J-Will, B. Knight, Earl Watson.
SG: Dickerson, W. Person, G. Giricek.
SF: Battier, W. Person, G. Giricek, Gooden.
PF: Gasol, Gooden, Swift, T-Mass.
C: Wright, T-Mass, Archibald
IMO the best move is a trade with Knight (high salary) and Swift (no chances) for a big man such as Dale or Antonio Davis.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

We also have EGill at PG and C.Owens at the small/power forward spot...WE NEED A BIG BRUISING CENTER!!!(but if we dont get one of them then I hope we do nothing) LETS GO TO WAR!!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Toronto trades: 
C Antonio Davis (14.4 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 38.7 minutes) 
SF Morris Peterson (14.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.6 minutes) 

Toronto receives: 
PG Brevin Knight (7.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 5.7 apg in 21.7 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (11.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 26.5 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (12.0 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and +3.0 apg. 

Memphis trades: 
PG Brevin Knight (7.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 5.7 apg in 21.7 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (11.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 26.5 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (12.0 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 29.1 minutes) 

Memphis receives: 
C Antonio Davis (14.4 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 77 games) 
SF Morris Peterson (14.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.4 apg in 63 games) 
Change in team outlook: -2.4 ppg, -4.7 rpg, and -3.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Memphis being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Memphis had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Khandi*

Dont like it at the reason is ADavis is a natural PF and we already has a starting PF for the next many years to come. LoDaddy was hurt most of last year and when he did play he played well. Remember he had like 25rbs and like 30pts. BKnight is expendable and so is swift so why not go Stro and BKnight for a resigned Khandi man in clipperville(if they'll do it)... I know they are already strong at the forward position but one of them might help for the trade between them and the Cavs for Dre Miller...

Center-LoDaddy,Khandi,Archibald
Point-JWill,EGill,EWatson
everybody else stays the same

What do ya think?(we got the big man we need!)


----------



## fren (Jul 15, 2002)

*The clippers won´t trade a resigned Kandiman*

It should be grat for the grizzlies but Sterling is sayin that they´re gonna make a big effort to resign Kandiman because he is one of the top centers in the league (a dominant center is really difficult to find, we all know that) and they won´t trade him anyway. Otherwise Swift-Knight instead of Kandiman wouldn´t work because of the salary cap (they´ll resign him for the max or something near the max salary).


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Ok no Khandi but how's this sound BKnight and Stro for a resigned Ricky davis and Jumaine Jones. Once again that gives us 2 athletic swingmen one a SG and the other a SF. Davis is very young and is still getting better and Jumaine Jones also is young and would be a very good backup to Battier.

C-LoDaddy,TMass,Archibald,Trybanski
PF-Gasol,Gooden
SF-Battier,Jones,Person,Owens
SG-Dickerson,Davis,Giricek,
PG-JWill,Gill,Watson

thats 16 players and I think trading either one of the backup centers for a future draft pick or packing 2 for 1(player or draft pick) would be a good idea


----------

